# LIMASSOL | Trilogy | 161m | 39 fl | 148m | 37 fl | 148m | 36 fl | U/C



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

==================

*Limassol, Cyprus*



> A trio of shimmering beachfront towers in the heart of Limassol, featuring luxury apartments and offices with private facilities and a bustling inner plaza.


*Renders*



















*Progress*










https://trilogylimassol.com/project


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*9/4/2019*



















https://www.facebook.com/pg/TrilogyLimassol/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*10/5/2019*










https://twitter.com/trilogylimassol/status/1126842296341794816


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*July*





































https://www.facebook.com/pg/TrilogyLimassol/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*2 & 24/9/19*



















https://trilogylimassol.com/gallery#3
https://twitter.com/trilogylimassol


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*Update*

Photo










https://www.philenews.com/oikonomia...trilogy-apektise-ypsos-kai-prochoraei-eikones

Webcam


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

From the webcam


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Update












https://m.facebook.com/login.php?next=https%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2FTrilogyLimassol%2F&refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.gr%2F&_rdr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

_Update_


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

April 2021 - Trilogy & other U/C buildings


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Today 












https://m.facebook.com/pg/TrilogyLimassol/photos/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 11, 2021:*

Limassol from Above - December 2021 (19) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

10 Free Travel Photos Of limassol


Discover breathtaking travel photography that you can use for any purpose.




freetravelphotos.com


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Who would ever thought Cyprus or even Limmasol would have way more (and,way taller) high-rises and skyscrapers than Athens and Thessaloniki or the whole Greece today?Whatta you know?Still doens't making your a more or a way more powerful and globally influential nation at the end of the day, but still..🤔🤷😅🙃👍👌
So,good for you Cyprus,especially to Limassol and to a lesser extent to Nicosia,too🙃👌💎🌈


----------

